# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote for the Photo of the Month for September 2014

## John Clare

Vote for the photo of the month!


1. Fowler's Toad, by Eli





2. Ranitomeya variabilis "Highland", by Daniel





3. Phyllobates terribilis "Mint", by Lynn





4. Spring Peeper, by Kport1909





5. American Green Tree Frog, by Gail





6. Mantella baroni, by Bill





7. Red-Eyed Leaf Frog, by Amy





8. Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero", by Heather





9. Ranitomeya ventrimaculata, by Paul





10. White's Tree Frog, by FrogLoving17





11. Bumblebee Walking Toad, by ZennyL





12. Dendrobates tinctorius "Cobalt", by Alicia





13. American Green Tree Frog, by Josh





14. Spea multiplicata, by lindsayshocking





15. ???, by Gwen





16. Gray Tree Frog, by MantidBro (Alexander)





17. Dendrobates tinctorius "Azureus", by DigitalDart





18. Agalychnis callidryas "Melanistic", by Lisa





19. White's Tree Frog, by Zabzy





20. Gray Tree Frog, by CrinklyCub





21. Pseudacris regilla, by irThumper





22. Bronze Mantella, by FishChum





23. Northern Green Frog, by Jackpot





24. American Green Tree Frog, by karikatzi





25. Atelopus???, by msmonikatou





26. White's Tree Frog, by RedEyeFromMD





27. Pseudacris regilla, by Ryan





28. American Toad, by KimmersLovesToads





29. Eastern Gray Tree Frog, by Chelsea T.

----------


## irThumper

Do we just reply here or is there an actual poll form? If there is I don't see one, but I vote for # 4. Spring Peeper, by Kport1909 (since I can't vote for mine, lol, but I really like all of them!)  :Wink:   Nevermind this, I'm about as bright as a burned out light bulb today.... duhhhhh, lol!  :Stupid:

----------


## Eli

There is an actual poll its on the top of the thread. If you are using tapatalk you cant see it

----------


## Carlos

Could have given my vote to many photos in here  :Smile:  .  Sadly, contest rules say only one  :Frown:  !  Whoever wins this should be very proud and feel lucky; awesome entries this month  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## bill

> There is an actual poll its on the top of the thread. If you are using tapatalk you cant see it


You can view it and vote via tapatalk if you go to the menu (the three little dots) and select "web view". Then you can vote  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## Eli

C'mon guys! Keep voting!

----------


## Paul

My vote has been cast. Lets see some more votes people!

----------


## Paul

Ohh Alicia wins!!! Congrats!!

----------


## awelcome

Wow, came to look at results and saw it was over, thanks everyone!  Some awesome shots in there.

----------


## bill

Congrats Alicia!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Congrats  :Smile:  It was a great pic!

----------

